# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  В лесу прифронтовом (на французком языке)

## Lampada

В лесу прифронтовом

----------


## BabaYaga

> В лесу прифронтовом

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::    
Come back, Georgij!!!! All is forgiven!!!!!   ::

----------

